# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Τα καλύτερα παιδιά!!!!

## σουζι1

Γενικά αυτό πού έχω καταλάβει εδώ καί πολλά χρόνια όσοι υποφέρουμε είτε από κατάθληψη φοβίες ιδιεοληψιες και τα υπόλοιπα είμαστε τα καλύτερα παιδιά.αφανταστες ψυχές με αγάπη πολύ μέσα μας άδικο που υποφέρουμε από αυτά .....

Εστάλη από M5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------

